# Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!



## -zippo- (2. Juni 2009)

Moin...
Kann mir einer ein parr gute posen montage für hecht vorschlagen?

vileicht hatt jemand ja bilder von montagen auf dem rechner !!


----------



## bobbl (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Pose, Blei, Vorfach aus Stahl, Drilling am Rücken anbringen. Fertig


----------



## spin89 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Jop ganz einfache Montage ist halt ne schwere pose zu nehmen Vorfach aus am besten 7x7Stahl wahlweise mit 1oder 2Drillinigen, je nach Montage des Köfis und Grösse, den einen Drillig dabei frei auf dem Vorfach Laufen den anderen unten fest in der Schlaufe.Viel mehr giobt es eigentlich nicht zu einer Posenmontage zu sagen


----------



## TNT (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Seh ich auch so - nicht zu viel Tamtam.

Hab immer ne 20g Pose dann ein 10g Olivenblei, Stopperperle und dann Stahlvorfach. Ich hab dabei immer ein ca. 50cm langes Vorfach mit einem recht großen Drilling auf den der Köfi mit Ködernadel aufgezogen wird. Der Haken sitzt bei mir immer hinterm Kopf und das Vorfach tritt am Schwanz wieder aus (Luftblase vorher zerstechen). So feinfühlig ist ein Hecht dann auch wieder nicht - er muss nur erstmal zupacken, und genau da tu ich mich schwer...

Grüße
TNT


----------



## kspr (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Hallo -zippo-,
wie die anderen schon sagen solltest du die Montage einfach halten, d.h. wie oben beschrieben, 





> Pose, Blei, Vorfach aus Stahl, Drilling am Rücken anbringen. Fertig


Je nach gewässtertiefe empfiehlt sich natürlich auch eine Laufposenmontage

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das sich ein recht frühes Anschlagen nach bemerken des Bisses oft auszahlt, da der Hecht seine beute immer kopf vorran schluckt dreht er ihn im moment der attacke dies ist der zeitpunkt wo du achtsam anschlagen solltest


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Wobei, ein paar Feinheiten gäbe es dann schon noch...|rolleyes
z.B. ist es nicht verkehrt, ein wenig "Leben" in die Bude zu bekommen. Dazu einen toten! Köderfisch "verkehrt herum" auffädeln: will heißen, der recht große Drilling steckt im Rücken vor der Rückenflosse und das Vorfach kommt in der Maulspalte heraus. Dazu passt eine schlanke Feststellpose. Das ganze in die gewünschte Wassertiefe einstellen und verzögert abtreiben lassen bzw. immer wieder mal heranzupfen. 
Durch die spezielle Anköderung wobbelt der Köfi wesentlich intensiver, als wenn das Vorfach an der Schwanzwurzel herauskommen würde. 
Der Anschlag kann früh erfolgen, da der Hecht durch die "Falsche" Anköderung den Köfi eh nicht mit dem Kopf voran schlucken kann.


----------



## Micha:R (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

|kopfkrat Also  stimmt es garnicht das man beim Hecht Angeln  mit  den toten Köfi  länger warten muss bevor man  anschlägt   ;+


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Also  stimmt es garnicht das man beim Hecht Angeln  mit  den toten Köfi  länger warten muss bevor man  anschlägt   ;+



Jein, beides kan zutreffen, es ist die eigene Erfahrung die einem sagt wan man anschlägt. Wen man in einem klaren Gewässer ohne Strömung fischt kan es sein das der Fisch sich das ganze erstmal genauer ansieht, das kan man nie exakt beantworten.


----------



## hechtomat77 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Hallo,
ich ködere immer so an, dass ein Drilling im Rücken sitzt und der andere am Kiemendeckel. Die Schwimmblase des Köfis auf jedenfall durchstechen da sich sonst der Köfi auf den Rücken dreht. Wenn sie durchgestochen wurde hängt er schön waagerecht im Wasser und treibt dann wie ein lebendiges Fischchen. 
Beî der Montage mit 2 Drillingen braucht man eigentlich nicht lange warten mit dem Anschlag. Wenn die Pose abtaucht warten bis der Hecht abzieht und dann kräftig anschlagen. Funktioniert bei mir ganz gut.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## wasser-ralf (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Hallo,
der Zeitpunkt des Anschlags ist meist Glaubens- und Ermessensfrage. Ich bin oft mit einem Angelfreund im Boot unterwegs, der extrem lange wartet. Resultat ist regelmäßiges Festsetzen am Grund und erkennbar mehr verwertete Bisse hat er auch nicht. Das Zurücksetzen wird oft auch schwierig, weil tiefer geschluckt.
Ich bevorzuge ähnlich wie Hechtomat77 zwei Drillinge jeweils am Rücken und im Kopfbereich und schlage damit auch recht zügig an.


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Ich frag mich immer warum man 20g Markerungsbojen fürs Hechtangeln nehmen sollte?
Ich fische auf hecht maximal eine 8g Pose und da dran kann ich ohne Probleme ein 20cm Rotauge anbieten...je mehr Widerstand die Pose hat umso eher kommt dem Fisch beim Biss was "spanisch" vor.


----------



## maesox (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

@Wallerschreck


Das Gleiche dachte ich beim Durchlesen auch!!|bigeyes 

Bei mir ist bei 10g ende der Fahnenstange,was die Tragkraft der Pose angeht. 

Meinen größten Köfi-Hecht fing ich mit ner nur 3g tragenden Pose. Weiß nicht ob ich diesen mit ner 20g Pose gefangen hätte-ich glaube nicht!


----------



## Thommy79 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Bei ner 8g Pose und einem Ü15cm langen Köfi liegt der aber ja auf Grund.
So mach ich das bei Zander aber bei Hecht biete ich den Köfi im Mittelwasser an. Liegt natürlich auch an der Wassertiefe.


----------



## Trampas (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Vorallem nimm nicht zu Große Drillinge 6-8 ist ok,die setzen sich besser im Hechtmaul fest.
Petri trampas


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



Trampas schrieb:


> Vorallem nimm nicht zu Große Drillinge 6-8 ist ok,die setzen sich besser im Hechtmaul fest.
> Petri trampas




Alles Gerüchte!
ja ich weiß, im Raubfisch gabs auch mal ein Statement Pro kleine Drillinge, aber:
werden diese zu klein, liegen sie spätestens nach dem 5. mal Reinwerfen recht exakt am Köderfisch an, vor allem, wenn es sich um einen größeren handelt. Ob da dann die Hechte noch gut gehakt werden? 
Bei meiner 1-Drilling-Anköder-Methode, die ich oben beschrieben habe, verwende ich am liebsten Lauben um die 15 cm (eher etwas größer) und 1er-Drillinge. Die stehen noch etwas ab und haken wunderbar.


----------



## -zippo- (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

danke für die tipps...
also einfach pose vorfach und hacken.
wie soll ich das mit den zwei drillingen machen  sol ich eine einfach so lose auf das vorfach ziehen ??  den köfi aber so tief stellen  das er nich auf dem grund liegt wie tief soll der ungefär hängen?
weil bei mir ist immer das problem das ich weit raus werfe und die pose treibt immer wieder zurück !!!!
sorry wenn ich sowelche fragen stelle aber ich angel noch nich so lange auf hecht erst seit etwa einem monat da habe ich aus zufall nen hecht gefangen und jetzt bin ich begeisten von diesem exemplar  und will mehr fangen!!


----------



## spin89 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Ja ein Drilling kommt los auf das Stahlvorfach, hatte ich oben im thread auch schon iwo geschrieben, das runterutschen des drillings von Vorfach ist ja durch den anderen Drilling nich möglich.


----------



## antonio (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



-zippo- schrieb:


> danke für die tipps...
> also einfach pose vorfach und hacken.
> wie soll ich das mit den zwei drillingen machen  sol ich eine einfach so lose auf das vorfach ziehen ??  den köfi aber so tief stellen  das er nich auf dem grund liegt wie tief soll der ungefär hängen?
> weil bei mir ist immer das problem das ich weit raus werfe und die pose treibt immer wieder zurück !!!!
> sorry wenn ich sowelche fragen stelle aber ich angel noch nich so lange auf hecht erst seit etwa einem monat da habe ich aus zufall nen hecht gefangen und jetzt bin ich begeisten von diesem exemplar  und will mehr fangen!!



da hilft nix anderes als wind und strömungsrichtung beachten.

antonio


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



-zippo- schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich sowelche fragen stelle aber ich angel noch nich so lange auf hecht erst seit etwa einem monat da habe ich aus zufall nen hecht gefangen und jetzt bin ich begeisten von diesem exemplar  und will mehr fangen!!




Kann ich verstehen! 

Es kommt immer darauf an....

Es gibt Gewässer, da fängst du auch mit einem auf Grund liegenden stationären Köder deine Hechte, und an anderen wiederum machst du so keinen Stich. 
In Stillgewässern fische ich persönlich recht ungern mit einem rein treibenden toten Köderfisch. Zu lasch irgendwie. Wie tief ist dein Gewässer denn?


----------



## Boendall (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



-zippo- schrieb:


> danke für die tipps...
> also einfach pose vorfach und hacken.
> wie soll ich das mit den zwei drillingen machen sol ich eine einfach so lose auf das vorfach ziehen ?? den köfi aber so tief stellen das er nich auf dem grund liegt wie tief soll der ungefär hängen?
> weil bei mir ist immer das problem das ich weit raus werfe und die pose treibt immer wieder zurück !!!!
> sorry wenn ich sowelche fragen stelle aber ich angel noch nich so lange auf hecht erst seit etwa einem monat da habe ich aus zufall nen hecht gefangen und jetzt bin ich begeisten von diesem exemplar und will mehr fangen!!


 
Zu ROT: Vielleicht ist das dein Problem, ich suche den Hecht meist an Schilfkanten in der Nähe von Büschen also eher NICHT soweit draussen.
Krautkanten sind auch gut, die könnten weiter draussen sein.

Zu BLAU: Für das ist ja das Forum da 

Zur Schwimmerthematik:
Zur Zeit benutz ich nen 15g Schwimmer mit 10g bebleit. Im Sommer geh ich wieder rauf auf 50g wenns sein muss.

So zimperlich sind die Hechte bei uns am Wasser nicht, die nehmen auch mal den 50g Schwimmer mit auf ne Runde.

Ich lasse eher Abziehen, da ich mit nem grossen Einzelhaken und entweder Rückenköderung (da warte ich nicht so lange) oder durch die Schwanzwurzel (da wart ich etwas länger, da er meist nach dem ersten Abiehen den Köfi sich zurechtdreht und dann erst richtig nimmt).

Ist aber sogar Jahreszeitabhängig, letzten Juli haben sie die Pose nur etwas unter Wasser gezogen und haben dann gewartet, den Köfi ganz vorne im Maul und nichts weiter. Hat man geheftet => Köfi aus dem Maul gerissen. Hat man gewartet, kam irgendwann dieses Gefühl als ob der Amigo einen auslacht, nach dem Motto "Ätsch ich hab den Fisch aber du kriegst mich nicht, weil ich ihn nicht weiter reinnehme |bigeyes


----------



## -zippo- (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

mein gewässer wo ich angel ist ein riesen großer see bis zu 30 meter tief , aber ich angel momentan an einem regerückhaltebecken  der is so2-3 mete tief . 
wo sitzen hecht den am meisten ? 
barsche beißen doch auch ab  und zu auf köfi oder ?


----------



## Esoxfan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Also nach meiner Erfahrung sitzen die Hechte meistens relativ dicht am Ufer bei Schilfgürteln usw. .
Weiter draußen sind aber Krautbänke noch interessant.



Gruß Daniel


----------



## hechtomat77 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wobei bei der von Dir beschriebenen Montage der lose Drilling auf der Schnur reltiv sonnlos ist, da er bei einem Anhieb nicht greifen kann, da die Schnur durchrutscht bis zum anderen Haken - Dieser würde genau den gleichen Zweck erfüllen


 
Der Drilling soll ja nicht lose auf dem Vorfach hängen. Ich mach das immer so, dass ich den unteren Teil des Vorfachs 2-3 mal um den Hakenschenkel des "losen"Drillings wickele. Dadurch kann ich den Abstand zwischen den 2 Drillingen variabel gestalten und der Köfi Grösse jederzeit anpassen ohne 5 verschiedene Vorfächer mit mir rumzuschleppen.
Der Abhieb kommt ohne Probleme durch.


----------



## Dreas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

könnt ihr bitte mal so eine Montage in Bildern reinsetzen? versteh es irgendwie nicht so richtig. #q


----------



## kspr (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*







Naja so in etwa sollte es aussehen


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



Boendall schrieb:


> Z
> Ist aber sogar Jahreszeitabhängig, letzten Juli haben sie die Pose nur etwas unter Wasser gezogen und haben dann gewartet, den Köfi ganz vorne im Maul und nichts weiter. Hat man geheftet => Köfi aus dem Maul gerissen. Hat man gewartet, kam irgendwann dieses Gefühl als ob der Amigo einen auslacht, nach dem Motto "Ätsch ich hab den Fisch aber du kriegst mich nicht, weil ich ihn nicht weiter reinnehme |bigeyes



Irgendwie scheint mit deine Beschreibung ganz genau auf eine zu schwere Pose zu passen |rolleyes

Der "Amigo" dachte sich bestimmt sowas wie:
"Maaan ey...jetzt hab ich schon son Mistvieh erbeutet und kanns nicht runterschlucken weil es mir jedesmal abhaut wenn ich zum Umrehen mal kurz das Maul aufmachen will...ist doch zum Kotzen alles ich hab gleich keinen Bock mehr und rotz ihn wieder aus"

Schonmal dran gedacht das der Hecht den Köfi bei deinem 50g Schwimmer garnicht schlucken KANN.
Sobald der das Maul aufmacht treibt der Köfi doch mit einem "plopp" wieder an die Oberfläche 

Mal im Ernst...was bringt denn ein so schwerer Schwimmer? Müsst ihr so weit raus werfen? Selbst wenn das übersteht der Köfi doch garnicht bei so einem Gewaltwurf...da bleiben nur noch Brocken dran.

Wenn ich einen Hechtbiss auf Köfi habe (meistens auf einen mit 3g vorgebleiten 6g Waggler) dann geht der Schwimmer mit einem tzzzt auf Tauchfahrt und die Schnur fängt an zu laufen...nahezu immer mit dem Resultat das wenn ich länger warte der Hecht geschluckt hat.


----------



## Dreas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

@kspr    vielen dank, jetzt hab ich es fast verstanden. werden die Drillinge einfach nur von aussen eingehakt?


----------



## kspr (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Das problem entsteht dabei wenn du beide drilline auf der (laut bild) rechten flanke montierst wird der Köfi auf der seite Liegen....

Das Ziel ist es den köfi in seiner natürlichen Position anzubieten deshalb ist es ratsam den 1. drilling durch die rückenflanke zu "stechen" bzw den drilling der eure Montage fixiert.



Ich werde ab dem 1.Juli also mit dem ende der hechtschonzeit ein tagebuch führen und versuchen ergebnise in form einer "aktivitätsstudie" hier dann bei gelegenheit zu posten

lg
david


----------



## JackDaniels78 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Sehr interessanter Trööt. Ich versuche seit 4 Wochen fast täglich an unseren 3 Vereinsseen meinen ersten Hecht auf totem Köfi zu fangen. Hab schon ziemlich viel versucht:

- in 1-3 Metern Tiefe stundenlang an der Pose über den See treiben lassen
- mit Grundmontage oder flacher Pose Buchten usw. abgeangelt.
- den Köderfisch auf jede erdenkliche Art angeködert
- Schwimmblase durchstochen
- den Köfi angeritzt
- kleine Köfis, mittlerer Köfis, große Köfis
- mit der Spinnmontage durchs Wasser gezogen

Das alles fast jeden Tag. Abends zwischen 17 und 22 Uhr. Ergebniss? Einen Biss, der durch einen blockierten Freilauf auch noch nicht verwertet werden konnte. 

Mache ich was falsch? Noch weitere Vorschläge was fängig sein könnte? 

Kann das Problem hieran liegen: Unsere Seen haben einen sehr starken Weissfischbestand. Das Wasser brodelt an vielen Stellen. 4 Köderfische stippen dauert max. 2 Minuten. Die sind vielleicht zur Zeit total verwöhnt was Beute angeht?!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



JackDaniels78 schrieb:


> Mache ich was falsch? Noch weitere Vorschläge was fängig sein könnte?
> 
> Kann das Problem hieran liegen: Unsere Seen haben einen sehr starken Weissfischbestand. Das Wasser brodelt an vielen Stellen. 4 Köderfische stippen dauert max. 2 Minuten. Die sind vielleicht zur Zeit total verwöhnt was Beute angeht?!




Na ja, wir haben halt die warmen Monate und da kann das Hechtfischen mit toten Naturködern ganz schön frustend sein (wie du es ja selbst schon erlebt hast).

Ich würde den "Fehler" aber eher in der Tageszeit erkennen. Oftmals sind gerade im Sommer die sehr frühen Stunden zwischen 5.00 und 8.00 Uhr WESENTLICH erfolgversprechender für den Hechtfang als der Abend.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

nur als Ergänzung
ich würde mich nicht nur auf die Morgen/ Abendstunden konzentrieren. Habe schon Hechte von 90 plus Mittags bei 30° im Schatten auf toten Köfi am Grund gefangen. Da hilft wirklich nur ausprobieren ( oder gucken, wann jemand fängt)
Morgens / Abends ist doch meist der Angeldruck am größten, da meisten Angler von diesen, sicher nicht falschen, Theorien ausgeht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Wobei ich glaube, dass beim Naturköderangeln der Angeldruck völlig wurscht ist. Sicher werden gerade die größeren Exemplare oftmals zu den unmöglichsten Tageszeiten gefangen, das Gros der Fische dürfte sich aber doch an bestimmte Fressphasen halten. Und die sind im Sommer (meiner Meinung nach) beim Hecht vor allem in den frühen Stunden sehr ausgeprägt.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

da kann ( und will) ich Dir nicht wiedersprechen
Angeldruck: sicher ist der Köfi ansich dafür nicht das Beispiel,
aber weniger Angler am Wasser heißt , ich habe mehr Platz zum probieren ( ich habe leider in der näheren Umgebeung nicht das Glück einsame Waldsseen zu haben)
Aber letztlich meinen wir das Gleiche ( Selbe?)
Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Aber letztlich meinen wir das Gleiche ( Selbe?)




:m Nix anderes habe ich gemeint! :m


----------



## JackDaniels78 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*

Na da bin ich am WE mal um 5 Uhr morgens am See. Angeldruck ist an dem See an dem ich hauptsächlich angel glaube ich nicht. Da sind nur 3-4 Stellen an denen man angeln kann; bei einem recht großen See von 7 ha. Und ausser mir ist da selten einer. Ab und zu mal ein Spinnfischer und schonmal ein Karpfenspezi der sich das komplette WE am See einquartiert.


----------



## Boendall (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint mit deine Beschreibung ganz genau auf eine zu schwere Pose zu passen |rolleyes
> 
> Der "Amigo" dachte sich bestimmt sowas wie:
> "Maaan ey...jetzt hab ich schon son Mistvieh erbeutet und kanns nicht runterschlucken weil es mir jedesmal abhaut wenn ich zum Umrehen mal kurz das Maul aufmachen will...ist doch zum Kotzen alles ich hab gleich keinen Bock mehr und rotz ihn wieder aus"
> ...


 
Joar, hatte ich mir beim Durchlesen gedacht, das "komische" daran war, dass ca. 14 Tage dieses Bissverhalten zu beobachten war und dann gings aber auf den grossen Schwimmer auch wieder "RUMMMS" - Gewaltbisse.

Schwere Pose nehme ich, da im Teich viel Kraut ist und die Löcher weiter draussen fast immer die Wohnung eines Hechtes ist.

Köfi hält eigentlich ganz gut, hin und wieder wird aus dem Köfi ein "FLiFi" (Fliegender Fisch), aber nur wenn mans wirklich übertreibt.

Mal sehen obs heuer wieder so wird, dann werd ich deinen Tip beherzigen.

Danke dir#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit Pose auf Hecht!!!*



JackDaniels78 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich am WE mal um 5 Uhr morgens am See.




Dann halt uns auf dem Laufenden!
#6


----------

